# Bringing you photos from south Asia! *WARNING: GRAPHIC SCENE*



## machangezi

Hello evryone,

Commemoration of most important religious festival for Shia Muslims. Photo taken in south Asia. 







Please do post your opinion about this particular shot. I'll appreciate your suggestions. 

Macha.


----------



## highflyingpilot

Wow. Which festival. And maybe a warning in the thread title for the squeamish? Good stuff though. The selective colouring is a nice touch.


----------



## cal_gundert05

After taking a religious studies class last year I have a better understanding of the concept behind self-flagelation and I know that it's a practice not limited only to Islam.

Intense pic.  Great selective coloring.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

WTF?!? what F'ed up person would do that to themsaelsves. 

omg. gotta quid trinking.


----------



## mysteryscribe

It is also a catholic tradion in some places so you can't place to much religious significance on it and just go to the image itself in my opinion.

It's a good capture and I do think it works best just as it is done.  

A lot of the impact would be lost if the crowd members were in colorful costumes.  Pure black and white or sepia wouldn't  work either.  

My only problem with these type shots is that the black and white isn't very good when taken from a digital camera. Not too many people will notice that.


----------



## machangezi

Ture! The black and white ain't very nice. I took this pic with me Nikon F90X sold as N90 in the US (if I'm not wrong).


----------



## machangezi

mysteryscribe said:


> It is also a catholic tradion in some places so you can't place to much religious significance on it and just go to the image itself in my opinion.


Thanks very much. As mysteryscribe said the main purpose of uploading that photo was to show my work.


----------



## machangezi

When I was there taking pics, some locals brought me this tarditional black tea.


----------



## machangezi

After a short tea break and a lil chit chat with the locals I went on .....


----------



## terri

Interesting work.   However, these images were not using any alternative photographic techniques, so I'm moving the thread for you.    This is more photojournalistic in style, so the thread will be found in the Photojournalism forum.

Macha, I am also going to put a warning in the title to guard against those who may have squeamish reactions to the more graphic scenes.   Thank you for understanding!


----------



## nomav6

I love them, they're really powerful photos, I'm not a fan of selective coloring, but I really think it works in #1, I'm only not a fan of SC because its over used and some do it just to save a bad picture, but I think you used it when it really is important, but #3 is by far my fav.


----------



## cherrymoose

Such an... interesting thing. It reminds me of the self-harm in the Da Vinci Code. Good shots, though. The... color is nice. Heh.


----------



## nealjpage

What happens if you put the first one in all color?  By the way:  the blood looks almost cartoonish.  Strange.  Is it something you did in Photoshop?


----------



## machangezi

terri said:
			
		

> Macha, I am also going to put a warning in the title to guard against those who may have squeamish reactions to the more graphic scenes. Thank you for understanding!


Thanks for moving it to the proper section. I should have put warning in the first place but it didn't cross my mind. Thanks again.


			
				nealjpage said:
			
		

> What happens if you put the first one in all color?


It will be bloody - all red! It looks best with B&W combination. 


			
				nealjpage said:
			
		

> By the way: the blood looks almost cartoonish. Strange. Is it something you did in Photoshop?


Didn't even open the third pic in PS! It's like that.


----------



## digital flower

I like the Tea shot, best. It is a lot easier on the eyes.


----------



## newrmdmike

this is cool to see . . . and i can't hardly believe it.

i wish there was an article to go along with them!!

and so you know, you didn't desaturate the top left of the first pick


----------



## machangezi

This ain't my snap shot. I got this one from a friend, who's currently in South Asia. The Shia religious festival just finished on the 31st of Jan, 2007. This is the latest pic.


----------



## newrmdmike

haha, its funny to see the shoes those two guys are wearing . . . how american.

and i wonder, is there a company who makes those things and sells them this time of year?


----------



## Renair

Very good shots and interesting.


----------



## THORHAMMER

remember that one scend in the holy grail movie by monty python?

the monks and the wooden bibles. ?


----------



## Local_Skater

Cool pics for sure...but what would compell someone to do that to themselves?


----------



## neea

The first shot sure is powerful!!!
I love the selective color on that. I wouldnt have it any other way personally.

Is this something they do regularly? Like part of a yearly ritual or something?
I might be crazy but I dont find the fact that they are torturing themselves as being odd. And I'm sure they dont see it as torture.
Many cultures do things the 'western world' thinks is crazy. I can only imagine their opinion of us.

And the shoes... I didnt notice it until it was pointed out but it's very strange.

And about putting warnings in titles... this only makes me want to see them more. Which I know I will regret one day.
Perhaps a warning with details of the pictures could be in the first line and then the picture inserted just out of the frame when you're right at the top. Something like 'Lots of blood.. bones showing through skin... wolves eating bloody meat (i managed to bypass that. THANK GOD).
Just a suggestion


----------



## _Becka_

Powefull photos, I think the selective colouring works quite well in the 1st, but it would be interesting to see it without.


----------



## machangezi

To understand that one should know a little about Muslims first. There are many sects of Muslims, Shias and Sunnis being the two major sects. Shias do the knife beating on the day of "Ashura". A little infor about Ashura is as follows:



> What is Ashura ?​In the month of Muharram 61 AH (approx. 20 October 680 AD), an event took place in Iraq at a place known as Kerbala on the bank of the river Euphrates. It seemed in those days insignificant from the historical point of view. A large army which had been mobilised by the Umayyad regime besieged a group of persons numbering less than a hundred and put them under pressure to pay allegiance to the Caliph of the time and submit to his authority. The small group resisted and a severe battle took place in which they were all killed.
> It appeared at that time that like hundreds of similar events, this battle would be recorded in history and forgotten in time. However, the events that occurred on the 10th day of Muharram in Kerbala were to become a beacon and an inspiration for future generations. In this article, we shall examine briefly the principal adversaries.
> Who is Hussain ?
> The leader of the small band of men who were martyred in Kerbala was none other than Husain (A), son of Ali bin Abi Talib (A) and grandson of the Holy Prophet (S). Who was Husain? He was the son of Fatima (A) for whom the Holy Prophet (S) said, _"Husain is from me and I am from Husain. May God love whoever loves Husain."_ [1]
> With the passing away of his brother Hasan(A) in 50 AH, Husain (A) became the leader of the household of the Holy Prophet (S). He respected the agreement of peace signed by Hasan (A) and Muawiya, and, despite the urging of his followers, he did not undertake any activity that threatened the political status quo. Rather he continued with the responsibility of looking after the religious needs of the people and was recognised for his knowledge, piety and generosity. An example of the depth of his perception can be seen in his beautiful du'a on the day of Arafat, wherein he begins by explaining the qualities of Allah, saying:
> " (Oh Allah) How could an argument be given about Your Existence by a being whose total and complete existence is in need of you? When did you ever disappear so that you might need an evidence and logic to lead (the people) towards You? And when did You ever become away and distant so that your signs and effects made the people get in touch with you? Blind be the eye which does not see You (whereas) You are observing him. What did the one who missed You find? And what does the one who finds You lack? Certainly, the one who got pleased and inclined toward other than You, came to nothingness (failed)."​On the other hand, we have Yazid, whose father (Muawiya) and grandfather (Abu Sufyan - the arch-enemy of the Prophet) had always tried to sabotage the mission of the Holy Prophet, and who showed his true colour by stating in a poem, _"Bani Hashim had staged a play to obtain kingdom, there was neither any news from God nor any revelation."_ [2]
> Mas'udi writes that Yazid was a pleasure-seeking person, given to wine drinking and playing with pets. It is no wonder that Husain's response to Yazid's governor, when asked to pay allegiance to Yazid was, _"We are the household of the prophethood, the source of messengership, the descending-place of the angels, through us Allah had began (showering His favours) and with us He has perfected (His favours), whereas Yazid is a sinful person, a drunkard, the killer of innocent people and one who openly indulges in sinful acts. A person like me can never pledge allegiance to a person like him ..."_ [3]
> The revolution of Husain (A) was an Islamic movement spearheaded by one of the great leaders of Islam. The principles and laws of Islam demanded that Husain (A) act to warn the Ummah of the evil situation which it was in, and to stand in the way of the deviating ruler. As Husain (A) himself remarked when he left Madina for the last time, _"I am not rising (against Yazid) as an insolent or an arrogant person, or a mischief-monger or tyrant. I have risen (against Yazid) as I seek to reform the Ummah of my grandfather. I wish to bid the good and forbid the evil."_ [4]
> Hussain (A) was killed on the battlefield as he did Sajdah. His head was removed from his body on the plains of Kerbala, mounted on a spear, and paraded through villages and towns as it was taken to Damascus and presented at the feet of Yazid.
> Why remember Ashura ?
> Why is Husain (A) regarded as the _"leader of the martyrs"_ ? It is because he was not just the victim of an ambitious ruler. There is no doubt that the tragedy of Kerbala, when ascribed to the killers, is a criminal and terrible act. However when ascribed to Husain (A) himself, it represents a conscious confrontation and a courageous resistance for a sacred cause. The whole nation had failed to stand up to Yazid. They had succumbed to his will, and deviation and regression towards the pre-Islamic ways were increasing.
> Passiveness by Husain (A) in this situation would have meant the end of Islam as we know it. Thus Husain (A) took upon himself the responsibility of the whole nation. The greatest tragedy was that one who stood up for the noblest of causes, the defence of Islam, was cut down in so cruel a manner.
> It is for this reason that the sacrifice of Husain (A) is commemorated annually throughout the Muslim world. Our sorrow never abates as we relive the tragedy. As Allama Iqbal says in his Baqiyat (in Urdu):
> Ronay wala hoon Shaheed-e-Kerbala key gham men main,
> Kya durey maqsad na dengey Saqiye Kausar mujhey​I am one who weeps at the plight of the Martyr of Kerbala
> Won't the reward be given to me by the Keeper of Kauser (Imam Ali (A))​The commemoration of Ashura on the 10th of Muharram every year serves to remind us of the sacrifices of the family of the Prophet (S). It also makes us aware of the people, then and now, who tried to destroy Islam and the family of the Prophet (S) and all that they stood for - as well as those who watched, listened and did nothing.


If you have any question please feel free to ask. I'll be more than happy to answer.


----------



## Eric Piercey

"Hey Li, wanna come over and play video games?" 

"Naw, I got some serious public self-mutilation action to hit."

"aw sweet.. my dad won't let me until I'm 14. what kinda gear you sportin?"

"I'm using my bro's old flagoripper 680, it tears sh!t up!"


----------



## digital flower

machangezi said:


> To understand that one should know a little about Muslims first.
> 
> SNIP................
> 
> If you have any question please feel free to ask. I'll be more than happy to answer.



Here I was thinking that we were not supposed to talk about religion or politics on this forum.   





Eric Piercey said:


> "Hey Li, wanna come over and play video games?"
> 
> "Naw, I got some serious public self-mutilation action to hit."
> 
> "aw sweet.. my dad won't let me until I'm 14. what kinda gear you sportin?"
> 
> "I'm using my bro's old flagoripper 680, it tears sh!t up!"


----------



## Riggaberto

As far as the first one, I dont think if you're going for photojournalism you should do part color part black and white.  I think you should go full color or full black and white.  But you gotta have color for that blood.  Awesome shot and awesome that you're out there seeing culture!  Wish I could be right now.


----------



## machangezi

digital flower said:


> Here I was thinking that we were not supposed to talk about religion or politics on this forum.


It's photojournalism! Someone asked for details. I simply posted. Nobody's having any discussion about religion. :hail:


----------



## LaFoto

It is ok.

As to the first: I feel it would certainly even be a powerful photo in all black and white, abstracting a little further from the colours, even then it will carry its meaning of photojournalistic couverage of a religious tradition that is so alien to most of us and our way of thinking. 

The same certainly applies to the second one of the demonstration, too (the one of the sun-lit tea and its reflection on the table is nice and relaxing in amongst these) ... while I feel the third falls a bit short what with including so much background. I always look at the sign of that bank in the background ... while I am convinced you would want viewer to look at other things?

How about an all black&white approach for comparison?


----------



## machangezi

^ Give it a try mate.


----------



## John_05

im normally a long winded type of person,  but im almost at a loss for words after seeing these pictures.  while i cant see the point of someone doing that to themselves, and even if i did know exactly why they do it i still wouldnt agree with it,  i cant say anything negative about it.  if people choose to do that type of thing to their body,  so be it.  im pretty sure some people would think the things ive done were equally as "crazy" as what you see in those shots,  if not more so.

all i can say is it looks like a very interesting ritual, and i would feel lucky to witness and be able to photograph something like that.  you got some pretty thought provoking shots,  and if they were mine,  i would be proud of them.


----------



## machangezi

On more to the collection.


----------

